# For beginners



## jrc (Dec 2, 2011)

This is 4 short video clips on cutting pen blanks with a simple pen sled.

http://www.youtube.com/jrc048#p/u/22/wiwKvQ6n6pQ

Drilling pen blanks, http://www.youtube.com/jrc048#p/u/23/pT6puSCu-Iw

Drilling deer antler, http://www.youtube.com/jrc048#p/u/24/SAEEaF8z2jM

CA Finish http://www.youtube.com/jrc048#p/u/1/SVlKqU1VEkc

I've made over 18,000 pens in the last 10 years and if anyone has any questions on pen making you can allways call or email me.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice Job on the video's


----------



## randyrls (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice videos;  short and to the point!


----------



## intillzah (Dec 2, 2011)

I like how you drill out the antler, I'm going to go with a setup like that after the first of the year...


----------



## Papo (Dec 2, 2011)

God Bless you Jim;Thank you for sharing your Knowledge with us beginners its people 
like you that make this world a better place to live.Ohh!!!  keep them videos coming ok.

Thank you,Thank you


----------



## mson (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you Jim for postng the videos. Well done.


----------



## navycop (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting the videos. I didn't know it was possible to cut and drill halfround stock.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 3, 2011)

Nicely done Videos.


----------



## james1725 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the videos.  I have watched the CA finish serveral times and have been practicing.

Here are a couple after watching the video.  Not great but a big improvement for me.


----------



## jrc (Dec 5, 2011)

*CA sanding*

Hi James, I've changed the Micro-Mesh that I use because the pads cost to much and I only used 3 grits. Now I use Micro-Mesh cloth backed sheets and use a pad under them.
I order 12"X12" sheets of 1500, 2400 & 8000 grits.  Sand lightly with the 1500. I suggest practice a few turnings on not so good wood first.  Good luck.

http://www.sisweb.com/catalog/08/G2


----------



## james1725 (Dec 22, 2011)

Still Working on the CA finish.  I got a box of shorts from Victor (LandfillLumber) and I thought this was a beautiful piece of spalted sweet gum.  Thanks Victor for the sweet gum and Jim for the video


----------



## jrc (Dec 23, 2011)

*Thank you*

I'm glad I could help James.  I'll try to get some updated videos made soon for everyone to view.  I still have a few boxes of 30 pen kits if anyone is interested.
75 cents each and postage


----------



## james1725 (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought a box of 30 pen kits (actually Jim threw in a few extras…thank you) and have been practicing the CA finish in the video.

This is attempt #13 and in my opinion is a definite improvement.  I only have a picture of the top half cause the bottom didn’t come out so well I’m embarrassed to say.

It’s still no where near a lot of pens I have seen on here, but I’m still practicing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Great resources for all! Thanks, Jim.


----------



## jlnel (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year!  Great videos! I have watched the CA one a couple times. I have only done 4 kits, thats all I had, they came out ok to give to family but the finish was poor. when i can get some new pen kits I will try the finishing like you have!!


----------



## jrc (Jan 13, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I've had computer problems. Your finishes look good, it took me a few turnings to get it the way it is now, keep at it.  I will try to do a better and more videos this winter.

In November Johnny CNC made me a new mandrel setup where I can turn 4 sierra at a time, so far it has worked out great.  I quickly pre-turn my blank down to almost to finish size on my 3 blank rod to avoid bending the 4 blank rod.  With pre turning blanks I can do it fairly quickly and in a week I have close to 600 pre turned blanks.  I tested this out by preturning 20 blanks and finished the 20 in record time. This way I can preturn between orders and I can finish turning 40 to 56 sierra pens in a day. Almost all my big orders are for sierra pens.


----------



## greg544 (Mar 5, 2012)

jrc said:


> This is 4 short video clips on cutting pen blanks with a simple pen sled.
> 
> jrc048's Channel - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hey Jim in Vermont,

Thanks for posting these videos.

Here are some questions for you or anyone else who can answer.

1. How can I build a pen sled like the one you use for the band saw?
2. What is the point of wet sanding?  Once you have a few layers of CA glue on, isn’t the wood sealed?  
3. When you sand the CA glue layer with used 220 grit sand paper, what does that do? – Does it smooth out imperfections in the CA glue?  
4. How long do I need to wet sand?  How many times do I need to wet the pen with water?  
5. What grit micromesh do you use 1200? Multiple grits?

I got good results from doing what I saw you do in the video, but I found that at the end  I had some spots on the pen, that looked a little washed out.  I put a couple of layers of CA on again, and it looked great.  Anything wrong with that?  I guess I am just trying to understand why I am doing a particular step.

I used the steps in the video on how to drill the blanks.  I got a wood vice / clamp like you had.  Between doing that and the tips that renowb gave me I have not wasted so much wood.

Thanks


----------



## jrc (Mar 10, 2012)

*Pen Sled and CA Finish*

After applying 2 coats of thin CA, 2 coats of medium and 2 or 3 coats of thick I lightly sand with well worn 220 or 320 3X type paper to take out the little ridges of CA before I wet sand.  Sheets - 3X High Performance 

Just wet sanding will not take out the little bumps and ridges.  How much to sand? That will take a few turnings to test; you want the finish to be flat. 

I use this micro mess for wet Sanding, http://www.sisweb.com/catalog/08/G2  1800, 4000 & 8000. 

Take it easy with a fresh piece 1800 until it wears down a little. 
I cut my micro mesh into around 1 1/2' X 2" pieces and I back the mesh cloth with a used piece micro mesh foam pad and use the back side to place the micro mesh cloth on.

I use a 2oz CA bottle to keep it wet.  When you’re finished wet sanding if you have any dull spots you have sanded thru the finish. Try again and after a few tries you will have a nice durable high gloss finish.

I added two photos of my dust collector bracket


----------



## jrc (Mar 10, 2012)

*photos*

Photos


----------



## jrc (Mar 10, 2012)

*Pen Sled*

photos


----------



## jrc (Mar 10, 2012)

*Dust collector bracket*

Bracket


----------

